
Git Remaster - mooreds
https://dev.clintonblackburn.com/2019/03/19/git-remaster/
======
Jolter
This looks like just what the command "git pull --rebase" is for.

Of course, you have to set up your branch to "track" the master when you
create it:

git branch myfeature --track origin/master

git checkout myfeature

(work, commit etc)

git pull --rebase

------
karmakaze
Or you can do:

    
    
      git fetch
      git rebase origin/master
    

I usually use `git fetch --prune` to clean remote refs.

